# large sheets of sandpaper



## dat (Nov 11, 2010)

where can you find bigger pieces of sandpaper than 9 x 11, even looking on the internet I haven't found anything except for 9 x 11 sheets or belts. looking for something about in the range of 16 x 16 to 24 x 24, anywhere close or in between


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

dat said:


> where can you find bigger pieces of sandpaper than 9 x 11, even looking on the internet I haven't found anything except for 9 x 11 sheets or belts. looking for something about in the range of 16 x 16 to 24 x 24, anywhere close or in between


I don't have an answer for you, Dat... But I am very curious as to what your trying to accomplish with it...

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## dat (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm cheating, I made a box that the lid isn't exactly flat, I was going to use a big sheet of sandpaper on a flat surface to true up the bottom edge where it closes, a great big belt sander would work if I had one, I might spray some contact cement and glue 2 or 4 sheets down to make a sanding big square


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

other than going to a large belt sanding sheets not sure they make bigger sheets. i so this all the time to level out legs and such. take a pc of sheet goods, i use pb and ply usually 1/2 in or so. and use 3m spray glue, glue the sand paper sheets to the ply and manually rub it on the paper.

o you said that. lol
that works fine.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

I use a large floor orbital sander that takes 12x18 sheets. A rental store that rents the sander will have the paper in stock. Most rental stores have the sander.


----------



## Doorguy (Aug 29, 2011)

Check woodshops that have a large drum belt sanders. Often they rip, or tear, and they are a huge belt of bareley used paper that is thrown out.


----------



## dat (Nov 11, 2010)

I really don't know of any wood shops around, there are a few folks that mess around a little with wood, but most wood stuff is prefab that the cabinet people use


----------



## kpo101 (Aug 5, 2011)

I found these and you can cut to any size you want the size is 52" x 75" and comes from 36 grit to 320 grit.

http://www.2sand.com/1057/52-x-75-Wide-Sanding-Belt-XA517-Aluminum-Oxide.html


----------



## dat (Nov 11, 2010)

WHEW, I believe I'm gonna 3M spray glue some small sheets to a piece of plywood, that 60 bucks is a little more than I figured, that would work though if I had the extra coin


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Is 52"x103" big enough?
http://www.abrasiveresource.com/items_52103aoopen__Aluminum_Oxide_Open_Coat_Sanding_Belts.html












 







.


----------



## dat (Nov 11, 2010)

plenty big, but those prices hold me back, I'm gonna stick with the cheap way out, only 'cause I don't have that kind of money. that would be a big chunk of sandpaper


----------



## Doorguy (Aug 29, 2011)

My bad. I wasnt suggesting buying one of these belts new. The big sanders get a little off sometimes and rip up one edge of the paper and it will not work on the machine anymore so they throw it in the trash.


----------

